# Wii Virtual Console Cracked!



## Jambooboo (Apr 26, 2008)

So, Virtual Console games have recently been hacked and you don't even need a modded Wii to play them on. Alls you need is a copy of Twilight Princess, an SD card with the relevant files to run the exploit, and of course the games themselves (which as usual are appearing in 'all the usual places'). It takes two minutes to dump them from the SD card onto the Wiis internal memory, and once their they show up on the Wii menu like any regular paid for Virtual Console game.

Just got a Classic Controller and a SD card this afternoon and am currently enjoying Waverace 64!


----------



## Jambooboo (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh, one shit thing that I've discovered is that many VC games don't run via 480p component on many HDTVs - you have to swop over to composite because of interlacing issues.

And most Pal games aren't optimised fully - ie. they fun at 50hz as they originally did - meaning they run that bit slower and potentially have borders unlike their 60hz NTSC counterparts. Which - like the component compatibility issue on many games - is really sloppy of Nintendo.

Still free games are free games, despite having to fuck about changing from clear component leads to fuzzy composite leads for some of them. To be honest I think I'll bring my modded Xbox back with me next time I pop to my ma's, which has shit loads of emulators and tens of thousands of roms on DVDs. The only thing I've never used is an N64 emulator for it - can't see it running bad being that if the Wii can emulate N64 games flawlessly I reckon an Xbox will be able to being that it's more powerful (I'm 99% sure it is).

Anyway yeah, if anyone is interested in the exact how to's for Virtual Console drop me a PM or respond in this thread, and I can host the necessaries somewhere in Rar'd format. You just need a Wii, a copy of Twilight Princess (which any Wii owner should have!) and an SD card (or micro SD with adaptor etc). Piss easy to do, but I'm imagining it was a ballache for the hackers to develop to utilities to decrypt the VC titles.

I'm sure I could also find someone who to host a bunch of quality VC games somewhere (again in Rar'd packs) if I asked around ().


----------



## skunkboy69 (Apr 26, 2008)

Great find Jambooboo.Pm the addy for the rar to me with easy to follow instructions please


----------



## Jambooboo (Apr 27, 2008)

skunkboy69 said:


> Great find Jambooboo.Pm the addy for the rar to me with easy to follow instructions please



Okay but you use it at your own risk. Microsoft have set the benchmark for being tough on pirates - by blocking Live services etc - but tbh I don't think Nintendo's are either that tough or have as sophisticated system in place to detect non-authenticated software.

(1) I presume you have a SD card and a Pal Wii and Pal copy of Twilight Princess (a non-Pal version needs a slightly different file to execute the exploit) - if you have any other region Wii and Twilight Princess the files I've included in the following pack won't work. Format your SD card to Fat and place the following file structure on the root of the SD - download from here.

(2) Delete the Twilight Princess File from your internal Wii memory (you can back it up to an SD if you wanted to keep it). Then go into Wii system memory settings (or whatever it's called) and transfer the Zelda Exploit Save on the SD onto the Wii's internal memory.

(3) Boot Zelda up as usual, select the game save called 'Twilight Hack' and walk up to the dude in front of you and speak to him. This will momentarily crash your system (don't worry) - loads of lines of text will come up. Press reset when it prompts you to do so - it will then dump the games from the SD onto the Wiis internal system memory. You'll then be promted to press reset again once all the games have been dumped (it can take seconds to 5 minutes depending on how many games you are dumping and their size). The system will reset and the various games will display in their channels.


Oh yeah, as for the games themselves, which you'll need to stick in the folder entitled Wad before steps two and three. SWIM has put together a quick set of some SNES, Nes, Megadrive and N64 games. If I can find the link I'll pm it to you.



Btw I'd perhaps be careful going online initially with your Wii while you've got non-bought VC games on your system. Most people don't give Nintendo enough credit to be able to detect that there are games on your system that shouldn't be there. If you're that worried there is an unistaller that is as easy to run as the installer I linked, which deletes every trace of the VC games (should you be extra paranoid and want to delete them before you next go online with your Wii).

You can get on with stage one of stuff. In the meantime I'll try to find the link of this bunch of games that someone uploaded.


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2008)

I too would be greatfull of a PM if theres some tried n tested roms going free 

I was following several groups progress with the hack scene and knew it wouldn't be long before someone cracked it propperly.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 29, 2008)

Heh that's crazy, I have a copy of Zelda a spare 2gb SD card too...


----------



## Part 2 (May 4, 2008)

Been reading a little about this. 

Are there problems with online use? Not that I do really but y'know in future like.

Is there no way of running from disk? Or any emulators for the Wii expected?


----------

